# Central Illinois CBT group



## ilsagroup1 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am starting a CBT group in Central, Illinois. (Decatur, IL). Anyone on this site from the area? Would you be interested in joining. 

Anyone have advice for reaching people in the area with SA and getting them to join?

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## Dallen (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm a Student at the U of I in Champaign with SA. No way for me to get off campus though. I know there is a "Social Skills" support group for students here at DRES I was recommended to - though they were full by the time I got diagnosed. There are others in the region.


----------

